# 1 MacBook, 2 projectors



## michellemarie (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey, guys! I'm doing a show that requires 2 projectors and looking for advice on connecting them both to my Macbook Pro.

Using Pro QLab license.
2 different projectors in different locations used in different acts altogether. No edge blending.

Would a simple VGA splitter work for something like this? Plugging both projector's VGA cords into the splitter, the splitter to my Macbook. Would Qlab be able to send different signals to the two projectors?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 6, 2012)

To understand your question, you plan on having one computer display to two different devices with separate content on each device, right? You are not looking at having the same output going to the two projectors. 

A video splitter or DA will mirror the outputs. Your best bet would be to get a Matrox DualHead2Go which emulates having a larger monitor. You then size up your content to one half or the other.


----------



## michellemarie (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for your help! You are correct that it is separate content on each projector. I'm running separate projection cues on each projector during a play. Just to be more specific in case that changes things:

Act 1: uses 1 projector. Separate set of cues.
Act 2: uses the second projector.

They are never used concurrently.

The DualHead2Go seems awesome. Would there be any magic needed in Qlab? Would the two projectors read as different outputs?


----------



## michellemarie (Sep 6, 2012)

Another important question, trying to be sure the connectors in and out of the DualHead2Go, the two projectors and my laptop will all connect.

The possible inputs to projector model:
Analog RGB/Component Video (D-sub)Composite Video (RCA)
S-Video (Mini DIN)
(info from Acer Support: Specifications)

The DualHead2Go Digital says it only connects to DVI projectors? DataSheet

Would I be better off with the DualHead2Go Analog? http://shopmatrox.com/usa/products/datasheet.asp?ID=853 To connect VGA to projectors?


----------



## Joshualangman (Sep 6, 2012)

In QLab, you use the Custom Geometry option on your video cues to drag your video to one side or the other of the (virtual) double-width output. However, if the projectors are never used simultaneously, you may be able to run two VGA cables to your computer and just switch which one is plugged in between acts. If your projectors require some kind of input selection or configuration other than just connecting them, though, the DualHead would be best. Also the most elegant solution.


----------



## michellemarie (Sep 6, 2012)

Cool. I was hoping it was as simple as Custom Geometry. I agree that switching cables presents unforseen problems or mistakes. I think I'm gonna test both and I'll report back. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 6, 2012)

If this is a one off event, you may want to rent a matrix. If you need to buy one, look at something simple like Gefen. This way, you are set for the two projectors and you don't have to worry about switching cables. 

If you're able to remotely blank the image of the projectors and they are the same resolution, you could get away with the DA/splitter as another option. If not, search the forum for remote douser.


----------



## tyler351 (Sep 8, 2012)

I use a USB to VGA display adapter. It basically allows you to use one of your USB ports as a video card. And yes the computer will see the projectors as two separate devices. Then you just hook up the other projector to the regular display port.


----------



## tayklor (Sep 8, 2012)

tyler351 said:


> I use a USB to VGA display adapter. It basically allows you to use one of your USB ports as a video card. And yes the computer will see the projectors as two separate devices. Then you just hook up the other projector to the regular display port.



The last time I used one of these, which was a couple of years ago now, the refresh rate wasn't fast enough to drive video playback over such a connection. USB just doesn't have the bandwidth. It might be worth a shot now, though, as I'm sure the technology has improved.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 8, 2012)

Maybe if you have USB 3.0, but I agree that if you use a USB adapter for an external output, it is best for still images.


----------



## lexalotacus (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey I was looking into that Matrox DualHead2Go but on the website it doesnt say that it supports OS X. 
Does anyone have any info on this? Thanks!


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Sep 19, 2012)

If they are never used at the same time, why not just a VGA splitter (or whatever flavor of connector) and blank the unused projector when not in use? Either freeze the display, put a video douser, or black piece of paper in front of the lens?


----------



## metti (Sep 19, 2012)

lexalotacus said:


> Hey I was looking into that Matrox DualHead2Go but on the website it doesnt say that it supports OS X.
> Does anyone have any info on this? Thanks!



The DualHead2Go and TripleHead2Go both absolutely support OSX whether or not Matrox's website says so specifically.


----------



## tyler351 (Sep 19, 2012)

metti said:


> The DualHead2Go and TripleHead2Go both absolutely support OSX whether or not Matrox's website says so specifically.



I have used one of these with osx as well. Great piece of equipment :thumbup:


----------

